# mass air flow sensor



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

hello guys i bought a new mass air flow sensor
but after unboxing the pack i discovered that the references are not similar
is this can cause in harm to the engine ?
anyone can help or advice me
thanks in advance


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> hello guys i bought a new mass air flow sensor
> but after unboxing the pack i discovered that the references are not similar
> is this can cause in harm to the engine ?
> anyone can help or advice me
> <snip pics>


Which engine is in your Cruze?

You want the 8-digit GM part numbers to match. Or the new one to be listed as a replacement for the older one. On GM parts websites, it's possible to enter the old 8-digit part number and see if it has been replaced by a different one.

In your first pic, the lighting is too bright to make out the GM p/n. But if it matches, you should be in good shape.

Doug










.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

hi doug
i have 2.0 0 VCDI diesel engine 2012
old MAF reference : 0281002912
new MAF reference :0280218427
can you look up for me please ?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> hi doug
> i have 2.0 0 VCDI diesel engine 2012
> old MAF reference : 0281002912
> new MAF reference :0280218427
> can you look up for me please ?


Those are Bosch part numbers. I need the 8-digit part numbers like the one boxed in yellow in the pic, 55562426. Besides 0280218427, what other numbers are on the new MAF?) I cannot see them due to the light.

The 2.0 turbo diesel was only available in the US for the 2014-2015 model years. For the MAF for 2014, I found GM p/n 22821558 on gmpartsdirect.com . No other, earlier part number was listed (but there could still be an earlier p/n for the years 2012-2013).

Do you know where your car was built? That info, and any other part numbers you can find on the MAF, will help.

Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They aren't in the USA, so the GM part numbers won't necessarily cross reference, and the new MAF appears to be an aftermarket Bosch unit, not an OE GM one.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

doug
its a korean assembly
the new MAF 0280218427 doesnt contain any GM reference
after checking in some french web sites i found (look at the picture bellow)
can this be a good sign ?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BENF said:


> doug
> its a korean assembly
> the new MAF 0280218427 doesnt contain any GM reference
> after checking in some french web sites i found (look at the picture bellow)
> ...


Sorry for the delay in replying. I got tied up yesterday.

I searched on the web for a while, but have been unable to confirm that Bosch p/n 0280218427 is a suitable replacement for 0281002912. But if the parts vendor in your pic says it's a fit for your car, that's a good sign. 

How does the new MAF mate up mechanically (with the intake tubing)? Does the electrical connector mate? Does it seem to be working with no Check Engine Light? (You have the new part in hand, so I assume you have installed it already.)

Generally speaking, in the parts business, it is common to find part number changes when looking for replacement parts. The part numbers get updated by the suppliers for a variety of reasons. 

That said, if you cannot make the new part work, searching around the web, I saw lots of hits when Googling the old part number. So you should be able to get a suitable replacement.

Good luck with this. And please update us with your progress.

Doug

.


----------



## BENF (Jun 3, 2020)

hello again 

Sorry for the delay in replying.
sir DOUG everything is good there is no issues using the new MAF 
there is no orange light in the dashboard (check engine)
i did an OBD2 check and there is no fault !
the car is running good

thank you so much for your time and researches


----------

